# Optimal way to run DNP & Clen?



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

t3 (50 mcg), tren/test/mast and burn stack (1 cap) throughout

keto diet

I thought about 2 week dnp (1-2 caps) then 2 week clen (up to 160 mcg) and starting over again

Is there a more effective way? tbh I don't really mind temporary side effects as long as my health is alright after I go off the meds


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Im quite happy to help even though you have posted this in the diet and nutrition section which I wouldn't personally post this in here

First I have some questions; what is your diet like? and have you ever used clen and DNP before?


----------



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

standardflexer said:


> First I have some questions; what is your diet like? and have you ever used clen and DNP before?


I'm doing Cyclical Ketogenic Diet, 60%f, 40% p, <30g carbs, started out with 2500 kcal, lowered it to 2100 kcal.

Carbup is done every two weeks right now for one day.

I've already used clen and was comfortable with the side effects @ 160 mcg.

No DNP yet, but I'm aware that the best results come from a low dose over a longer period. Now two weeks is seen on here regularly, does it lose it effectiveness when DNP is used for say 4 weeks?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dnp is better used sparingly for longer periods of time IMO. 200mg the night before each rest day is plenty.


----------



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Dnp is better used sparingly for longer periods of time IMO. 200mg the night before each rest day is plenty.


I'm lifting 1 day on 1 day off, so I could use DNP on the rest days through my whole cut without breaks.

edit: for some reason my other post needs to be approved by a mod but this one isn't. :confused1:


----------



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

standardflexer said:


> First I have some questions; what is your diet like? and have you ever used clen and DNP before?


Ketogenic Diet... 60%f/40%p/<20g carbs. Started with 2500 kcal, 2200 kcal now.

Carbup done every two weeks for one day.

Used clen with success, had no issues with the side effects @ 160 mcg.

No DNP yet.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

asdffdsa said:


> I'm lifting 1 day on 1 day off, so I could use DNP on the rest days through my whole cut without breaks.
> 
> edit: for some reason my other post needs to be approved by a mod but this one isn't. :confused1:


That would be better in my opinion, especially with the keto u should barely see any sides.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Whats your stats ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

asdffdsa said:


> Ketogenic Diet... 60%f/40%p/<20g carbs. Started with 2500 kcal, 2200 kcal now.
> 
> Carbup done every two weeks for one day.


What are you eating each day to hit those calories/macros?


----------



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Whats your stats ?


6'1'' 220 lbs 15-16% BF



Tom90 said:


> What are you eating each day to hit those calories/macros?


Meat, Eggs, Whey, Green Veggie


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Dnp is better used sparingly for longer periods of time IMO. 200mg the night before each rest day is plenty.


Fatstuff, can you expand on this a bit more please? Sounds an interesting way to run it.

If you have done it this way yourself:

1. How did you find it compared to a normal "day on stay on" run.

2. Did you do any cardio on your non weight training days?

3. Did you go lower carbs on your off training days?

Reason I am interested is that 250mg of crystal is hard going when in work during the day. Your method sounds more practical :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

1. Barely any sides, slower fat loss (still faster than any other meds though) but not feeling like sh1t, maybe slight fatigue and carb craving.

2.- LOL (take the dog for walk few mornings a week)

3. I diet better on low carbs mate anyway and felt like sh1t on carbs and dnp so low carb all the way for me. I have a different approach to most people though as I work everything around my lifestyle.

I don't eat breakfast for a good few hours upon waking and I tend not to eat many carbs in my first meal if I can help it. I only really have a decent carby meal pwo! Not simple sugars just a decent meal with homemade chips or potatoes or something.

Now I take dnp before bed at night so 8 hours kip no food just fat burning, I skip breakfast so more fat burning there. This isn't scientific this is just what I do. But try and bare in mind that this would probably be a v catabolic approach without gear, but it certainly works.

Hope I helped


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Definately helped Mate and am going to give it a go.

I just ran 6 days of crystal at 250mg and was like a bag of **** in work on Monday. Didn't take a tab on Mon night as I knew I had 2 meetings in work on Tue, so didn't want to sit there sweating.

What was interesting though was that I had to sleep in the spare room on Mon night with the window open and outside temp about -2. However, Tue night I was still warm but slept in the main bedroom with the missus, but on top of the bed with towels and no quilt over me. I didn't feel any cold, but at 2am ish I woke up feeling a bit chilly (28 hours after last tab). Dropped back off, but at 4am ish I woke up again, now cold and pulled the quilt over myself (30 hours after last tab). So for me, this seems to be around when it wears off going by how I felt the cold.

Your method of taking the tabs at 48 hour intervals (in theory) should work well for myself, knowing that my system sort of cleared itself out around the 30 hour mark. Suppose there's only one way to find out. 1st tab goes down in three minutes time :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Definately helped Mate and am going to give it a go.
> 
> I just ran 6 days of crystal at 250mg and was like a bag of **** in work on Monday. Didn't take a tab on Mon night as I knew I had 2 meetings in work on Tue, so didn't want to sit there sweating.
> 
> ...


There's no reason to feel like sh1t on it, this IMO is where ppl go wrong. Although at the moment I'm on nights and I work inside and outside lol, I feel like popping some now just to keep warm haha.


----------



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

Anyone tried Clen alongside DNP 2 weeks on 2 weeks off?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What's your diet like btw? (Hate to be that guy but I gotta ask)


----------



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> What's your diet like btw? (Hate to be that guy but I gotta ask)


Keto, see post #6

If your question is whether or not I stick to it: Yeah no cheating at all.


----------

